# 2017-18 Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series Announcement



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the 2017-2018 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! We are, once again, pleased to offer a series of musical performances featuring world-class artists in a venue unmatched in New York City. Caspary Auditorium, with its intimate scale, clear sight lines, and superb acoustics, provides an extraordinary concert experience for both artist and audience.

Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series begins on September 12 with *St. Petersburg Piano Quartet* (Violin, viola, cello, piano). St. Petersburg Piano Quartet was founded in spring of 2014, making its début in New York City the same season with a pair of extremely successful concerts on the popular Barge Music series. Other artists featured in this year's season include:

*Christina and Michelle Naughton* (Piano duo) - October 18, 2017
*Kathryn Lewek and Zach Borichevsky* (Soprano, tenor) - December 11, 2017
*Doric String Quartet* (Violins, viola, cello) - February 14, 2018
*Seong-Jin Cho* (Piano) - March 6, 2018
*Imani Winds* (Bassoon, clarinet, flute, french horn, oboe) - April 11, 2018

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission. Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------



## Pugg

If I would to live in the neighbourhood I would drop by, alas to far.


----------

